
PyPI Just Hit 100k Packages - Paradoxinabox
https://pypi.python.org/pypi
======
kensai
I have been watching this development these last few hours. In a back-of-the-
envelope calculation it is a very robust pace. It's nowhere near the CPAN
modules, yet, but it is way more than any other repositories and it grows
continuously.

------
Paradoxinabox
Honestly, I thought there would be more by now

